# المسيح تارة يدعي انه والاب واحد وتارة ينفي ؟



## ملحده (22 فبراير 2009)

تحيه ..

انا معارضه لكافه الاديان ولا اعترف بها او بقدسيتها

كتبت موضوعا لكم ذات مرة وحذف..هذا لا يهم 

تدعون ان يشوع هو الله .. اذا ما ردكم ؟

אז מי ישוע טען שהוא? מה אומרים הכתובים על מי שהיה? ראשית, הבה נבחן את דבריו של ישוע בבשורת יוחנן 10:30, "אני ואבי אחד אנחנו." 
اذا من يدعي يشوع انه هو ؟ ماذا يقولون الكاتبين عن من كان ؟ بداية , الاتي يظهر كلام يشوع ببشروت يوحنن (كتاب يوحنا 30:10) " انا وابي نحن واحد "
במבט ראשון, נראה שזו אולי לא הצהרה על אלוהות. אולם, שימו לב לתגובתם של היהודים באותה תקופה להצהרה זו, 
للحظة الاولى يبدو كأن هذا ليس تصريحا بالوهيته . لكن , انتبهوا على رد فعل اليهود المتعلق بهذا التصريح ,
"ענו לו: לא על מעשה טוב נרגום אותך, אלא על חילול שם שמים ועל שבהיותך אדם אתה עושה את עצמך אלוהים" (בשורת יוחנן 10:33) 
"اجابوه : لا نرجمك على عمل جيد , لكن على انتهاك اسم السماء وعلى كونك ابن ادم انت تعمل نفسك الوهيم"
היהודים הבינו את הצהרתו של ישוע הטוענת שהוא אלוהים. בפסוקים הבאים, ישוע לעולם אינו מתקן את היהודים באומרו, "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."
اليهود فهموا التصريح ليشوع على انه ادعاء بأنه الوهيم . بالمقاطع الاتيه , يشوع ابدا لم يصحح اليهود بقوله ," انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم " 

المصدر :http://www.gotquestions.org/Hebrew/Hebrew-Jesus-Christ.html

من فضلكم لا تحذفوا موضوعي وناقشوني بالمنطق والعقل ..
لا تتصرفوا تصرف اصحاب الديانات بلا عقل او منطق , هناك  نور للعقل عليكم رؤيته 

تحيه


----------



## انت الفادي (22 فبراير 2009)

*رد: المسيح تارة يدعي انه والاب واحد وتارة ينفي ؟؟ جبان ؟*

*عنوان موضوعك .. المسيح تارة يدعي انه و الاب واحد و تارة ينفي..

اولا: لماذا تلقي السؤال اصلا؟؟؟؟ بداية كلامك انت لا تؤمني بالاديان الاخري و لا بكتبها... اذن فأنت كونت فكرة مسبقة و لن تقبلي غيرها.. 
اذن فلماذا السؤال؟؟؟
ثانيا: كتبت العنوان عن الموافقة ثم النفي..
فوضعت نص يصرح فيه السيد المسيح انه هو و الاب واحد.. و لكنك لم تضعي النص الذي ينفي فيه هذا..
فماذا نسمي هذا؟؟؟ وضعتي نص و استنتجتي الباقي ام ان الباقي من تأليفك؟؟

الاخت ملحده..
يجب ان يكون الانسان محايدا في تفكيره حتي يقدر ان يزن الامور كما هي.
*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

كونك ملحدة لا يعني ان تقلي احترامك و ان تصفي المسيح بكلمة غير لائقة في اخر عنوان موضوعك (تم حذفها و حذاري من تكرارها)

المسيح لم ينفي اطلاقاً انه و الاب واحد, فأين مشكلتك في الموضوع؟
تريدين نص فيه ينفي المسيح انه و الاب واحد؟ لا يوجد


----------



## الحوت (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> تحيه ..
> 
> انا معارضه لكافه الاديان ولا اعترف بها او بقدسيتها
> 
> ...


 
*هل حضرتك العضوه "فلسطينيه" في منتدى الملحدين العرب التي طرحتها هذا الموضوع في مداخلة في موضوع الزميل المبشر وقامت بسب المسيح في اخره ام منتحله لشخصيتها !*

*http://69.89.31.113/~elsevado/smf/index.php?topic=50442.15*


----------



## ملحده (22 فبراير 2009)

היהודים הבינו את הצהרתו של ישוע הטוענת שהוא אלוהים. בפסוקים הבאים, ישוע לעולם אינו מתקן את היהודים באומרו, "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."اليهود فهموا التصريح ليشوع على انه ادعاء بأنه الوهيم . بالمقاطع الاتيه , يشوع ابدا لم يصحح اليهود بقوله ," انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم " 

ملحده معناه انني لا اؤمن بالله 

محايده جدا وانظر الى الامور بعقلي لا بعاطفتي كما تفعلون

كل شيء قابل للطرح والنقد البناء فقط ازل القسديه عن دينك وانظر له نظره مختلفه ستجد الحقيقه

انا احترم جميع الافكار والعقائد لكن اشارككم فكري هل هذا حرام في دينكم؟ هل قال يشوع لا تفكر؟

ثانيا لا اقبل تهديدك .. ناقشتك بكل احترام عاملني بالمثل لا تتهرب بتهديدات فارغه

بدل مناقشتي بنصوص دينيه مكتوبة لديكم تنفي كون يشوع هو الرب تلجأ الى التهديد الفارغ

فكروا بالمنطق ولو لمره 

سلام ونعمه على من اتبع العقل..


----------



## انت الفادي (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> היהודים הבינו את הצהרתו של ישוע הטוענת שהוא אלוהים. בפסוקים הבאים, ישוע לעולם אינו מתקן את היהודים באומרו, "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."اليهود فهموا التصريح ليشوع على انه ادعاء بأنه الوهيم . بالمقاطع الاتيه , يشوع ابدا لم يصحح اليهود بقوله ," انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم "
> 
> ملحده معناه انني لا اؤمن بالله
> 
> ...


*هذا هو مربط الفرس عزيزتي ملحدة
هذه ثاني مشاركة لك و لم تضعي لنا النص الذي ينفي فيه السيد المسيح انه هو و الاب واحد..
بل بالعكس قمتي بوضع نص يؤكد قول المسيح بأنه و الاب واحد..
و لكنك مصرة علي ان هناك نفي في الموضوع.. فأين هذا النفي؟؟؟ لم تضعي اي نصوص 

عزيزي.. احب ان انبهك الي شئ مهم جدا كملحدة علي حسب قولك.. و هذه الكلمة قالها لي ملحد ايضا:
لا يوجد بشر في الكون لا يؤمن بوجود الله و لكن اختلفت الاسماء و اختلفت الاراء و لكن الكل يؤمن به. كل علي طريقته و كل علي فكره.
ننتظر منك عزيزتي النص حسب ادعائك الذي ينفي فيه السيد المسيح انه و الاب واحد.
ملحوظة: عندما اقول لك اين النص فمعناه اسم السفر و الاصحاح و العدد.. و ليس كلام مرسل هكذا..
*


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> היהודים הבינו את הצהרתו של ישוע הטוענת שהוא אלוהים. בפסוקים הבאים, ישוע לעולם אינו מתקן את היהודים באומרו, "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."اليهود فهموا التصريح ليشوع على انه ادعاء بأنه الوهيم . بالمقاطع الاتيه , يشوع ابدا لم يصحح اليهود بقوله ," انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم "


 

حنبتدي نكذب و نألف في الكلام؟
ضعي اسم السفر و رقم الاصحاح و العدد لنرى ادعاءك




> محايده جدا وانظر الى الامور بعقلي لا بعاطفتي كما تفعلون


 
عيب يا اخت
ليس من حقك ان تحددي الطريقة التي نفكر بها, نحن نفكر بعقولنا شئتي ام رفضتي..



> كل شيء قابل للطرح والنقد البناء فقط ازل القسديه عن دينك وانظر له نظره مختلفه ستجد الحقيقه


 
لسنا مستعدين لازالة قدسية عقيدتنا للحوار مع ملحدين




> ثانيا لا اقبل تهديدك .. ناقشتك بكل احترام عاملني بالمثل لا تتهرب بتهديدات فارغه


 
قبلتي ام لم تقبلي, لن يغير شيئاً
سبك للمسيح في عنوان موضوعك مرفوض, حذاري من تكراره مجدداً

يا تتلكمين بأدب يا تتفضلي تحاوري في منتدى اخر

لسنا مستعدين ان نسمع السب و الشتم لخاطر الحوار معك



> بدل مناقشتي بنصوص دينيه مكتوبة لديكم تنفي كون يشوع هو الرب تلجأ الى التهديد الفارغ


 

ضعي اسم السفر و رقم الاصحاح و العدد لنرى ادعاءك


----------



## ملحده (22 فبراير 2009)

هذا هو المصدر בבשורת יוחנן 10:30 اضافه الى انني وضعت المصدر 


المصدر :http://www.gotquestions.org/Hebrew/H...us-Christ.html

** * **


وضعت النص بين ايديكم ناقشوه بالعقل لا بالعاطفه..فكروا

تحيه إلحاديه


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> هذا هو المصدر בבשורת יוחנן 10:30 اضافه الى انني وضعت المصدر
> 
> 
> المصدر :http://www.gotquestions.org/hebrew/h...us-christ.html


 

المصدر هو من الكتاب المقدس او التفاسير و ليس موقع لا يُعرف اصله

انتِ تفضلتي يا اخت و استشهدتي بأنجيل يوحنا 10 و العدد 30
لنرى ما يقوله النص الكريم:

يوحنا 10 : 30
[q-bible] 
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 

[/q-bible]

النص الكريم يقول ان المسيح (كلمة الله) و الاب واحد, كلام واضح و لا يحتاج الى توضيح

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه (نسأله للمرة الرابعة يا اختنا التي تفكرين بعقلك لا عاطفتك) اين النص الذي قال فيه المسيح انه و الاب ليس واحد؟





> وضعت النص بين ايديكم ناقشوه بالعقل لا بالعاطفه..فكروا
> 
> تحيه إلحاديه


 
الى متى يا اخت ستبقي تهنينها و تصفينا بعدم التفكير؟
مهلاً يا اخت فالموضوع لا يحتاج كل هذه العداوة و كل هذا الاحتقار

اتركي كيف نفكر و ناقشينا في الموضوع.. بدون تنقيص و بدون اهانة..
الى لحظتك هذه لم يهينك احد و لم نخاطب بأقل من كلمة اخت, فمن واجبك ايضاً انتحترمينا بقدر ما نحترمك..

نرجع للموضوع و نكرر السؤال
اين قال المسيح انه و الاب ليسوا واحداً؟


----------



## ملحده (22 فبراير 2009)

لقد قال في سفر يوحنا مكتوب ألا تقرأ ؟ ولم احضره من مصادر عربيه بل عبريه ايضا

"אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."

انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم 

لا اصفكم بعديمي التفكير بالعكس انا ادعوكم للتفكير مجددا في ماهيه الدين وصدقه 

 * * *


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> لقد قال في سفر يوحنا مكتوب ألا تقرأ ؟ ولم احضره من مصادر عربيه بل عبريه ايضا


 

مهلاً يا اخت, لا داعلي لهذه اللهجة القاسية, كلميني كأنما تكلمين اخ او زميل لك في الدراسة او العمل

انتِ اقتبستي من انجيل يوحنا 10 و العدد 30

تعالي نقرأ يوحنا 10 و العدد 30:

[q-bible] 
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 

[/q-bible]


 


> "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."
> 
> انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم


 

من اين هذا النص؟ تابع لأي اصحاح و لأي عدد؟

ضعي لنا الشواهد ليكون الكلام بدليل و ليس كلام استرسالي



> لا اصفكم بعديمي التفكير بالعكس انا ادعوكم للتفكير مجددا في ماهيه الدين وصدقه


 
اتركينا من دعوة التفكير, فأنتِ لا تعرفينا شخصياً و لا تعرفين الشهادات و الدراسات العليا لكل شخص منا, فلا داعي للحكم المسبق دون المعرفة
انتِ لا تعرفين اي شئ عنا لتدعين اننا لا نفكر

اتمنى منكِ ان لا تصفي ايماننا و عقيدتنا بأنها اساطير يا اخت

خلي الاحترام بينا افضل..

منتظر اسم السفر و رقم الاصحاح و العدد الذي يقول فيه المسيح انه ليس الوهيم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## cross in ksa (22 فبراير 2009)

> لقد قال في سفر يوحنا مكتوب ألا تقرأ ؟ ولم احضره من مصادر عربيه بل عبريه ايضا
> 
> "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."


*
يا عزيزتى هل سؤال ماى روك غريب او غير مفهوم هل استاذ ماى روك طلب شئ غريب  الرجل طلب من حضرتك الاصحاح والعدد هل هذا صعب عليكى ام ماذا هل الاكاديميه فى الحوار تزول مع زوال فكره وجود الاله ايضا  

اين هذا العدد عزيزتى لازلنا فى الانتظار اما العدد والاصحاح اما ادعائك هو ادعاء باطل بدون دليل​*


----------



## ملحده (22 فبراير 2009)

اخاطبك بشكل عادي غير رسمي كأي عضوة تناقش اي عضو  ربما لم تدخل الموقع او ربما لا تتقن العبريه

ما علينا

تفضل : בבשורת יוחנן 8:58 

"אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים." דבר זה מראה לנו שישוע באמת אמר שהוא אלוהים בהצהרתו, "אני ואבי אחד אנחנו" (בשורת יוחנן 10:30). בבשורת יוחנן 8:58 ישנה דוגמא נוספות.
"انا لا ادعي انني الوهيم " . الامر هذا يظهر لنا ان يشوع فعلا ادعى الالوهيه بتصريحه " انا وابي نحن واحد" 10:30 و ب 8:58 غير  رأيه.


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> تفضل : בבשורת יוחנן 8:58
> 
> "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים." דבר זה מראה לנו שישוע באמת אמר שהוא אלוהים בהצהרתו, "אני ואבי אחד אנחנו" (בשורת יוחנן 10:30). בבשורת יוחנן 8:58 ישנה דוגמא נוספות.
> "انا لا ادعي انني الوهيم " . الامر هذا يظهر لنا ان يشوع فعلا ادعى الالوهيه بتصريحه " انا وابي نحن واحد" 10:30 و ب 8:58 غير رأيه.


 
مهلاً يا اخت, لا داعي للقفز لخلاصات خاطئة

لنقرأ انجيل يوحنا 8 : 58

[q-bible]58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». [/q-bible]

هذا دليل اخر على الوهية المسيح فهو موجود قبل ابراهيم, اي بكر كل الخليقة

من جديد النص المزعوم غير موجود, انت تدعين نص غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس..

كيف قرأتي "قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ" الى "انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم"

الا تلاحظي انكِ تناقشين في قضية خاسرة؟ لانه لا وجود للنص "انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم" في الكتاب المقدس كله..


----------



## cross in ksa (22 فبراير 2009)

> ما علينا
> 
> تفضل : בבשורת יוחנן 8:58



حقيقى لم اصدق نفسى انت فى كل مره تأتين بأثبات على الوهيه المسيح 

انجيل يوحنا  اصحاح 8 عدد 58

Joh 8:56  أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح».
Joh 8:57  فقال له اليهود: «ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت إبراهيم؟»
J*oh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».​*Joh 8:59  فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا.

واليونانى تبعها​
ειπεν αυτοις TSBο ιησους αμην αμην λεγω υμιν πριν αβρααμ γενεσθαι εγω ειμι​
  ויאמר אליהם ישוע אמן אמן אני אמר לכם בטרם היות אברהם אני הייתי׃ 


ثانيا قلتى شئ يثبت انك لا تفهمى لغه الكتاب المقدس   



> لقد قال في سفر يوحنا مكتوب ألا تقرأ ؟ ولم احضره من مصادر عربيه بل عبريه ايضا
> 
> "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."


المداخله رقم 10

والغريب انك اتيتى بالعبرى والعهد الجديد مكتوب  بأليونانى عزيزتى  

ام هو مجرد نسخ ولصق فقط


----------



## sano samier (22 فبراير 2009)

*​كما كان طلبك ان نفكر بالعقل فيما اوردت من الكتاب فها هو المكتوب
30  انا والآب واحد
31  فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.
32  اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.
33  اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.
34  اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة.
35  ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.
36  فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.
37  ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي.
38  ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه
39  فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
صرح المسيح فى عدد 30 انه والاب واحد
وفى العدد التالى اراد اليهود ان يرجموه وفى العدد التالى استنكر المسيح فعلتهم واراد ان يعرف السبب
الذى من اجله ارادوا ان يرجموه وفى العدد التالى صرح اليهود انهم لايرجموه من اجل عمل ما بل 
لانه وهو انسان يعادل نفسه بالله  وفى العدد التالى اجابهم المسيح بقوله ان كان الانبياء قديما
الذين كانت كلمة الله على فمهم دعاهم الله اله كما قيل لموسى
خر 4:16  وهو يكلم الشعب عنك.وهو يكون لك فما وانت تكون له الها.
ويكمل السيد كلامه متسائلا ان كانوا هؤلاء صاروا اله لان الله وضع كلامة على فمهم 
فكم يكون من قدسه الاب وارسله الى العالم  ونجد هذا واضح فى سفر اشعياء النبى
1  في سنة وفاة عزيا الملك رأيت السيد جالسا على كرسي عال ومرتفع واذياله تملأ الهيكل.
2  السرافيم واقفون فوقه لكل واحد ستة اجنحة باثنين يغطي وجهه وباثنين يغطي رجليه وباثنين يطير
3  وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض
4  فاهتزت اساسات العتب من صوت الصارخ وامتلأ البيت دخانا
5  فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينيّ قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود.
6  فطار اليّ واحد من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد اخذها بملقط من على المذبح
7  ومس بها فمي وقال ان هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكفر عن خطيتك
8  ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.
ونجد يوحنا الحبيب تكلم عن هذه الرؤيا انها للمسيح فى مجده 
يو 12:41  قال اشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه.
وبعد لانجد اى انكار للمسيح لالوهيته بل انه يؤكدها​*


----------



## fredyyy (22 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> 1 - ملحده معناه انني لا اؤمن بالله
> 
> 2 - انا احترم جميع الافكار والعقائد ............
> 
> ...


 


*1 - سأرد عليكِ بنفس الفكرة رقم (3) بشئ من المنطق*

*لماذا تحاكمي الله وأنت لا تؤمني به*

*إن جسدِك المعقد التركيب ... ونظامه أجهزته ... ودقة وتناغم أعضائة *

*تتكلم لكِ أن الذي خلق كل هذا هو من نسميه نحن الله *

*بالمنطق : *
*إن كان الله الذي خلق جسدِك بتفاصيله غير موجود ... فأنتِ غير موجودة*

*وبما أنكِ موجودة وتتحركين وتتنفسين وتشعرين ... إذاً الله موجود*


***********************************


*2 - إن كنتِ تحترمين **جميع الافكار والعقائد ... رجاء إظهري ذلك في كلماتك ... وسنكون شاكرين*


***********************************


*3 - أختي التفكير بالمنطق لا ينفي وجود الله *

*فإن كنتي ُأمًا وأنجبتِ أولاد ... فهذا لا يعني أنكِ لستِ أمهم وولدوا منكِ وإن تغربوا عنكِ*

*إننا أولاد الله رغمًا عن تغربنا عنه بالجسد والله أبونا لأنه خلقنا وولدنا بكلمة الحق*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 6 
فَإِذاً نَحْنُ وَاثِقُونَ كُلَّ حِينٍ وَعَالِمُونَ أَنَّنَا وَنَحْنُ *مُسْتَوْطِنُونَ* فِي *الْجَسَدِ* *فَنَحْنُ مُتَغَرِّبُونَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ*.

يوحنا الأولى 3 : 1 
أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى *نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ*! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ. 

يعقوب 1 : 18 
*شَاءَ فَوَلَدَنَا* بِكَلِمَةِ الْحَقِّ لِكَيْ نَكُونَ *بَاكُورَةً مِنْ خَلاَئِقِهِ*. 

​***********************************


*4 - السلام والنعمة لا يأتيان إلا من عند رب السلام ... وصاحب النعمة ... الله *


*أخيــــــــــــرًا *
*لا ُتنكري وجود الله *
*الذي ُينبت لكِ النبات **من *
*الأرض ليُطعمك فلا تجوعين *​


----------



## ملحده (23 فبراير 2009)

ردودكم لا تستحق الرد حتى

تنسخون ايات تمت ترجمتها على مزاج من ترجموها

احضرت النص باللغه العبريه لانه هناك ستجد النص الحقيقي ..

سلام يا اصحاب العقول

لا دين لا اله


----------



## انت الفادي (23 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> ردودكم لا تستحق الرد حتى
> 
> تنسخون ايات تمت ترجمتها على مزاج من ترجموها
> 
> ...



*الاخت ملحده..
من منا هنا الذي يتمسك برأيه مع العلم بأنه خاطئ؟؟؟
اولا: انت تعتقدين ان النص العبري هو الاصلي... و بذلك تقعي في خطاء لان الانجيل لغته الاصلية اليونانية و ليست العبرية.. اذن ان اردتي ان تأتي بالاصل فيجب ان يكون يوناني و ليس عبري.
ثانيا: هناك فرق بين النص و تفسيره.. و لكنك لم تأتي حتي بالنص و لا حتي بتفسيره.. 

*


----------



## Eva Maria (23 فبراير 2009)

*ملحده :



			لقد قال في سفر يوحنا مكتوب ألا تقرأ ؟ ولم احضره من مصادر عربيه بل عبريه ايضا

"אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים."

انا لم اصرح بأنني الوهيم 

لا اصفكم بعديمي التفكير بالعكس انا ادعوكم للتفكير مجددا في ماهيه الدين وصدقه ."
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



الامر وما فيه , أن الاخت أعتقدت بأن هذه الجمله من الكتاب المقدس , لعدم أجادتها للغه العبريه على ما يبدو .  ولم تذكر في الكتاب المقدس أبداً 


أبقي ركزي يا اختي
 وفرقي بين الايات في الكتاب المقدس والتعليق عليها قبل ما تنقلي بجهل !!! *

*على أي حال هذه هي الايه الكريمه في يوحنا 58:8 باللغه العبريه :

השיב להם ישוע :" אמן אמן אני אומר לכם, בטרם היות אברהם, אני הוא (יוחנן, 58:8)
قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».

والايه الكريمه في يوحنا 30:10 :

אני והאב אחד אנחנו (יוחנן, 30:10)
أنا والآب واحد 


أذا يا أخت ما علاقه هذه الايات بمقوله" أنا لا أعلن أنني الله"أو " אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים" التي أتيتنا بها ؟ فهي لا تشبهها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد !!!
قبل أن تأتي بفكره , عليك أن تكوني متمكنه بها, أن تدرسيها من جميع الجوانب, وألا فستقعين بموقف حرج جداً, كما فعلت الان .*


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> ردودكم لا تستحق الرد حتى
> 
> تنسخون ايات تمت ترجمتها على مزاج من ترجموها
> 
> ...


 

لمذا ردودنا لا تستحق الرد؟ هل لانها اوضحت خطأك؟هل لانها اوضحت الحق؟ هل لانها اوضحت ان المسيح لم يقل ما قلتي؟

نحن لم ننسخ شئ يا اختنا, انتِ الذي نسختِ جملة غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس, نسختيها من الموقع اعتقاداً انها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس, و هذا هو خطأك

منا من يعرف العبرية و اليونانية, فلسنا بجهلة لكي لا نعرف قراءة كتابنا و نعرف ما هي النصوص الاصلية. نص الانجيل مكتوب باليونانية و ليس بالعبرية, لذلك قولك بأنك اتيتي بالنص "الاصلي" هو خيال لا اكثر..




**ماريا** قال:


> *ملحده :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 فبراير 2009)

*غريب امرك يا ملحدة تاتي لنا بايات من الانجيل باللغة العبرية بينما هو مكتوب باللغة اليونانية*

*ناتي الى النص الاول*

*انا والآب واحد(يوحنا30:10)*

*وفي الاصل اليوناني*
*εγω και ο πατηρ εν εσμεν*
*و جود كلمة έν و هي تعني واحد و هي ضمير حيادي ، ليس مذكر ولا مؤنث ، ليؤكد علي الوحدة في الجوهر و الطبيعة و ليس مجرد وحدة الفكر و القصد ليؤكد علي كمال المساواة الكاملة و التامة في الذات الإلهية *

*يشير أ.ت. روبرتسون إلى ما يلي: «كلمة واحد» (hen) هي كلمة محايدة، ولا تدل على المذكر (Heis) فهي لا تعني شخصاً واحداً (قارن ذلك مع استخدام كلمة «واحد» heis في غلاطية 3: 28)، ولكنها تعني جوهر أو طبيعة واحدة. ويتفق چ. كارل لاني المعلق الكتابي على هذا الرأي قائلاً: كلمة «واحد» (hen) محايدة ويُقصد بها جوهر واحد وليس شخص واحد... يشترك الآب والابن في وحدة الجوهر الإلهي، ويتمايزا كأقنومين مختلفين داخل اللاهوت». *

*ويمضي روبرتسون فيقول: «إن هذه العبارة الواضحة تصل بتصريحات المسيح إلى الذروة فيما يختص بالعلاقة بين الآب وبينه (الابن). وهذه الأقوال تثير غضب الفريسيين بشدة. *

*وياتى فى مؤلفات واعمال الخورى بولس فغالى ويفصل بين كل النصوص وبين هذا العدد*

*أنا والآب واحد. في اليونانية Ego kai o Pater en eimi. فعل كان en هنا هو بصيغة الحاضر (نكون). فلولا المساواة مع الآب لكان ذكر يسوع نفسه (أنا - Ego) قبل الآب بعنجهية وكبر*


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخت ملحدة*


ملحده قال:


> ردودكم لا تستحق الرد حتى
> تنسخون ايات تمت ترجمتها على مزاج من ترجموها


*تتبعت الموضوع والردود ورأيت عكس ما تتدعيه .....*
*هذا ليس لكوني مشرف القسم ولمن كوني أفكر وأري بعقلي قبل قلبي *
*ورأيتك متحاملة جداً علي الأخوة بل وتأكدت عدم درايتك بأي شئ يخص ما تحاكينا فيه بسبب ...*​


ملحده قال:


> احضرت النص باللغه العبريه لانه هناك ستجد النص الحقيقي ..


*هذا هو السب فالانجيل المقدس كتب أولاً باليونانية ولم يكتب بالعبرية خاصة إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا *
*فأنت تأتين بنص مترجم عن النص الأصلي -اليوناني- عكس ما تتدعيه أنتي*

*عامة الأخوة كفوا ووفوا في الرد عليكي*
*وأنتي عجزتي عن التواصل معكي بسبب قله حيلتك وقله حيلة ما تنقلي عنهم ...*​


ملحده قال:


> سلام يا اصحاب العقول


*سلام ونعمة أختنا العزيزة شرفتينا .......*
*كنا نتمني أن تكملي معنا بعقل .................... ولكن -أصحاب العقول في نعيم-*​


ملحده قال:


> لا دين لا اله


* لا إله الا المسيح*
*لهذه الدرجة تمكن الشيطان من البشر ..........*
*أستغربت جداً من مقدمة ما كتبتيه -الخاص بكي وبالحادك- وأستغربت أكثر من محاولتك التواصل معكي في شئ أنتي لا تؤمني به أصلاً*
*فأنتي لا تؤمني بوجود الله ذاته فلماذا تحاولي فرض هذا مؤكدة للغير عدم وجوده*
*أتعلمي أن أكبر دليل علي وجود الله هو محاولة نفي وجوده *
*لأنه وإن كان غير موجود أصلاً فلا داعي لمحاولة أثبات عدم وجوده لأنه غير موجود أصلاً *

*عامة ليكن الله في عونك*
*وهنا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحة فقط *
*أي سؤال يجول بفكرة نتشرف باجابتك عليه .......... هذا دورك وهذا دورنا ولا مجال للذيادة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> تحيه ..
> 
> انا معارضه لكافه الاديان ولا اعترف بها او بقدسيتها


 
والشيطان أيضا معارض لقدسية من يتبع المسيح
لأنه يعرف حق المعرفة ان المسيح *اله قدوس *ومن يتبعه يتقدس به
لذلك يعمل ما بوسعه لمخالفة إرادة الله، وانكار وجوده في عقول المتكبرين من البشر، لأن الكبرياء من صفات الشيطان بامتياز
ومن دهاء الشطان أيضا أن ينكر وجود ذاته ليسهل عليه إيقاع المتكبرين في حبائله 
لأن المعرفة بوجود العدو تجعلنا متأهبين لمقاومته​ 



> لا تتصرفوا تصرف اصحاب الديانات بلا عقل او منطق , هناك نور للعقل عليكم رؤيته


 
لا أدري أين المنطق والعقل في حكمك علينا وانت لا تعرفينا!!!​ 
العقل يستمد نوره من الله الذي خلقه 
لأن *الله نور*
ومن هو بعيد عن الله لا يعرف النور​ 
لا تحرقي نفسك كثيرا 
من يقرأ كلامك يشعر بلهيب نار الكراهية والمقت المشتعلة فيك​


----------



## ملحده (24 فبراير 2009)

اين افحمني زملائك بالرد؟؟

حين احضروا نصا ناقصا ؟

لن تفكروا ابدا بالطريقه التي افكر انا فيها

فأنتم تتبعون شيئا لم يوجد ولن يكون 

عليكم بالتفكير مرة ثانيه

هل الله حقا موجود؟

ليس موجودا فكفاكم هروبا من الواقع

الاديان سبب الجهل والحقد والعنصريه

لا اعلم لماذا تتعاملون معي وكأن الامر شخصي انا اتكلم بلهجه عاديه موضوعيه وحياديه .. 

الاديان حالما تزال عنها قدسيتها يزال عنها غموضها 

ناقشوا الاديان بدون تعصب او عنصريه

النص احضرته باللغه العبريه لانني لم اثق بما كتب في اللغه العربيه

الترجمه العربيه ليست صحيحه ولا اثق بها

ولو اتقنت اليونانيه لاحضرت نصا باللغه اليونانيه

اما عن الزميل فلم يحضر النص الذي قال فيه المسيح لم اصرح انني الله

ما حاجه اليهود ليكتبوا شيئا خاطئ عن المسيح واقواله ؟ الم تنبع المسيحيه من اليهوديه فلماذا سيكذبون المسيح ؟ اذا كان على صواب ؟

احضرت شيئا حقيقيا ونصا يظهر ان المسيح خاف من الرجم فقال لم اصرح انني الوهيم

لماذا لا تتقبلون الحقيقه ؟

سلام الفكر الحر عليكم

اعلم انني مهما احضرت ادله لن تقتنعوا لانكم ببساطه اقفلتم ادمغتكم  .. خوفكم يجعل منكم سجناء

الحريه مؤلمه لكنها جميله


----------



## ملحده (24 فبراير 2009)

اما عن الشيطان فهو غير موجود تماما كالاله

ولو كان موجودا فهو اول معارض متمرد له المجد ! 

وانا لا احقد ولا اكره .. لماذا كل هذه الحساسيه والعاطفه ؟ حقا ان اصحاب الايمان عاطفيون جدا 

 اقول رأيي بصراحه تامه

وانتقد نقدا هدفه الوعي والصحوة من غيبوبه الاديان


----------



## ملحده (24 فبراير 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> *ملحده :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طبعا ولانك انت الملمه باللغه العبريه تجاهلت تماما ما كتبه صاحب المقال

מדוע ירצו היהודים לרגום את ישוע אם הוא לא אמר משהו שהם האמינו שהוא דבר נאצה, כמו לטעון שהוא אלוהים? 

كيف اراد اليهود رجم يشوع اذا كان يقول شيئا هم امنوا انه شيء مسيء , كإدعائه بأنه الله؟

اذا كان صادقا فلماذا يرجمونه؟ اذا كان ربا كيف يرجمونه ؟

قليل من التفكير الحر


----------



## Eva Maria (24 فبراير 2009)

*ملحده :



			اما عن الزميل فلم يحضر النص الذي قال فيه المسيح لم اصرح انني الله

ما حاجه اليهود ليكتبوا شيئا خاطئ عن المسيح واقواله ؟ الم تنبع المسيحيه من اليهوديه فلماذا سيكذبون المسيح ؟ اذا كان على صواب ؟

احضرت شيئا حقيقيا ونصا يظهر ان المسيح خاف من الرجم فقال لم اصرح انني الوهيم

لماذا لا تتقبلون الحقيقه ؟

سلام الفكر الحر عليكم

اعلم انني مهما احضرت ادله لن تقتنعوا لانكم ببساطه اقفلتم ادمغتكم .. خوفكم يجعل منكم سجناء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما زلت مصره على العناد ؟؟
غير مستبعد فأنت ملحده !!! 


تعالوا مع بعض نترجم النص المذكور في الموقع كلمه بكلمه !!! ولنرى عدم فهمها للنص هناك :


אז מי ישוע טען שהוא? מה אומרים הכתובים על מי שהיה? ראשית, הבה נבחן את דבריו של ישוע בבשורת יוחנן 10:30, "אני ואבי אחד אנחנו." במבט ראשון, נראה שזו אולי לא הצהרה על אלוהות. אולם, שימו לב לתגובתם של היהודים באותה תקופה להצהרה זו, "ענו לו: לא על מעשה טוב נרגום אותך, אלא על חילול שם שמים ועל שבהיותך אדם אתה עושה את עצמך אלוהים" (בשורת יוחנן 10:33) היהודים הבינו את הצהרתו של ישוע הטוענת שהוא אלוהים.

أذاً ماذا يدعي يسوع عن نفسه ؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب عليه؟ أولاً لنفحص أقوال يسوع ببشاره يوحنا 10:30,"أنا والآب واحد", من النظره الاولى, قد نظن بأن هذا ليس أعلان بأنه الله. لكن أنتبهوا لرده فعل اليهود بتلك الفتره لأعلانه هذا: ليس على فعل جيد نقوم برجمك, أنما لأجل تجديف. فأنك أنسان وتجعل نفسك ألهاً( بشاره يوحنا 10:33 ). أذاً فاليهود فهموا تصريح يسوع بأنه ألله. 

בפסוקים הבאים, ישוע לעולם אינו מתקן את היהודים באומרו, "אני לא מצהיר שאני אלוהים." דבר זה מראה לנו שישוע באמת אמר שהוא אלוהים בהצהרתו, "אני ואבי אחד אנחנו" (בשורת יוחנן 10:30). 

بالايات التاليه يسوع لم يصحح اليهود بأن يقول لهم" أنا لا أعلن أنني الله ". هذا يدل على أنه فعلاً قال بأنه الله بقوله " أنا والاب واحد ( بشارة يوحنا 10:30).
الموقع يقول بأن يسوع لم يقل " أنا لا أعلن أنني الله " مؤكداً بذلك ما أعتقده اليهود بأنه يعتبر نفسه الله !!!

فلم يرد في الموقع أن المسيح قال بأنه ليس أله, أنما الموقع يعطي مثالاً على أفتراض بأن المسيح ليس ألها كما يشكك المشككون 
هل فهمت ؟؟


نحن ظلمنا الموقع بسبب جهل البعض, فالموقع التي أقتبست منه الملحده هو موقع مسيحي 
يعني الاخت جايبه شبهه من موقع مسيحي تبشيري 
هذا ما لم أتوقعه بالمره 

ونعم الذكاء والعقل *


----------



## Eva Maria (24 فبراير 2009)

*ملحده :



			طبعا ولانك انت الملمه باللغه العبريه تجاهلت تماما ما كتبه صاحب المقال

מדוע ירצו היהודים לרגום את ישוע אם הוא לא אמר משהו שהם האמינו שהוא דבר נאצה, כמו לטעון שהוא אלוהים? 

كيف اراد اليهود رجم يشوع اذا كان يقول شيئا هم امنوا انه شيء مسيء , كإدعائه بأنه الله؟

اذا كان صادقا فلماذا يرجمونه؟ اذا كان ربا كيف يرجمونه ؟

قليل من التفكير الحر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لا أله الا المسيح 
صبرني يا رب  

ركزي يا أخت, 
السؤال يقول :

מדוע ירצו היהודים לרגום את ישוע אם הוא לא אמר משהו שהם האמינו שהוא דבר נאצה, כמו לטעון שהוא אלוהים? 

لماذا أراد اليهود بأن يرجموا يسوع أذا لم يكن قد قال شيئاً مسيء, كأن يدعي بأنه الله ؟ 

هذه الجمله بل وكل الموقع الذي جئت به يدافع عن ألوهيه المسيح, 

الجواب على السؤال في الاعلى, هو لأن المسيح أعلن بأنه الله بأكثر من موقع, لهذا هم اليهود بأن يرجموه لأنهم أعتقدوا ما يعلنه يسوع أمر مسيء دينياً . لا مشكله بالمره في هذا التساؤل, بل أنه يثبت ألوهيه المسيح في الكتاب المقدس !!!


فهمتي ؟ *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 فبراير 2009)

*اخت ملحدة انت جيبتي موقع تعتقدي انه يهاجم المسيحية بالعبرية وانا لا اعرف العبرية واريد منك ان تقرا من جيبته انت من الموقع الي انت جيبتيه وترجميه*


*בבשורת יוחנן 1:1 נאמר "והדבר היה עם האלוהים." גם בבשורת יוחנן 1:14 נאמר "הדבר נהיה בשר."*

*اليس هذا اثبالا لاهوت المسيح؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (24 فبراير 2009)

*الملحده



			اذا كان صادقا فلماذا يرجمونه؟ اذا كان ربا كيف يرجمونه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن عقولهم لم تكن مستعده ولم تستوعب فكره التجسد الالهي في جسد المسيح. 

وبكل الاحوال رأي اليهود هنا لا يغير شيئاً في هذا الموضوع !!! *


----------



## انت الفادي (25 فبراير 2009)

*الاخت ماريا..
بصراحة انا كمان قمت بعمل ترجمة للموقع الي لغة اخري و فهمت نفس الكلام الذي انت اكدتي عليه.. بمعني ان المقال هو مقال تبشيري لاثبات لاهوت المسيح.. 
و بصراحة  انا اعتقدت ان العيب يرجع في برنامج الترجمة هههههههههه... بس نشكر ربنا برنامج الترجمة ماغلطش.

و الغريب في الموضوع ان الاخت ملحده مصرة انها جابت نص فيه ان السيد المسيح بيقول انه ليس الوهيم..
طلبنا منها هذا النص من الكتاب المقدس.. 
لم تأتي به.. بل اتت بترديد كلامها مرة اخري..

الاخت ملحده: هذا عيب عدم الانضباط و التغيب.. لانك لو كنت موجودة في اليوم الذي وزع فيه الله العقول علي البشر.. لكان لك نصيب في الخير.. بس نقول ايه.. 
*


----------



## ابن مصر (25 فبراير 2009)

الاخت العزيزة ملحدة 
سأل سائل احد اليبانيين عن الهة فأجابة ليس لي اله فقال لة من خلقك قال امي هي اللتي اتت بي الي الدنيا 
فقال له ومن اتي بأمك ومن اللذي جعل امك تأتي بك عاي شاكلتي انا وعلي شاكلة كل الناس كيف اتفقن جميعا علي اتن يلدو اطفالا لهم جميعا نفس العيون والشفاة والانف والزراعين والاقدام 
متي اتفقوا علس هذا وكيف اتفقت امهات الحمير علي ان يلدو نفس الحمير 
وكيف اتف جميع النمل علي ان يبيضو نفس البيضة اللتي تخرج منها نف النمل 
فالقول بأن ليس هناك اله قول غير منطقي ولا يتماشي مع التفكير العلمي وهو عكس ما يؤمن بة الملحدون
اللذين لايؤمنون سوي بالعلم وحدة دون الخضوع لاي شيئ ينافي المنطق
ولكن اي منطق يقول بأن ليس هناك وحدة في صنيعة هذا الكون وفي مخلوقاتة 
او ليست هذة الوحدة تجزم بأن هناك صانع واحد لها 
اولا يكون هذا الصانع الاها 

*...........................

خروج عن الموضوع 

حرر بواسطة ........ fredyyy
*


----------



## fredyyy (25 فبراير 2009)

ملحده قال:


> لن تفكروا ابدا بالطريقه التي افكر انا فيها


 


*بالطبع لن ُنفكر بطريقتك لأنك تقودين نفسك للهلاك ... ونحن لا ُنريد أن نهلِك معك*

*لذلك نرفض طريقة تفكيرك*





> فأنتم تتبعون شيئا لم يوجد ولن يكون


 

*فعلاً نحن لا نتبع شيئًا ... بل ُنحب إلهًا خلقنا وفدانا ويعتني بنا *

*هل هذا ُيغضبك *




> لماذا لا تتقبلون الحقيقه ؟


 

*لأن ببساطة كلامك ليس الحقيقة *

*لأن الحياة بدون إله تصبح فوضى ... فيها يحل كل شئ لمن ليس له إله*





> سلام الفكر الحر عليكم


 

*السلام لا يأتي من الفكر ... بل يأتي مِن مَن يستطيع أن يحققه *

*فالمرأة تجد سلامها في زوجها الذي يحميها ويعتني بها *

*والأولاد ينعمون سلامُا في ظل والديهم*

*تمتعي بسلام الله المُعطى مجانًا*





> اعلم انني مهما احضرت ادله لن تقتنعوا لانكم ببساطه *اقفلتم* .....


 


*شاهد إثبات!! من كلامك *

*إن كانت عقولنا مُقفلة لما فاضت هذة العقول بكل كلمات الحكمة الإلهيه لكِ*

*ولا تدفقت محبتنا لكِ من قلوب مُفعمة بالمحبة للخطاة *

*نحن ُنحبك لأن الله أحبك ... *



***** وفيما ( ملحدة ) تتجول في المنتدى ... أظهر الله محبته لها *
*في كل كلمة ُكتِبت لها راجيًا أن تعود الابنة الضالة الى أبيها السماوي *
*ليقبلها رغم كل خطأها فيه وإنكارها له ولجميله **** *​ 




> الحريه مؤلمه لكنها جميله


 


*أختي ........ إن جمال الحرية لا يتناسب مع الآثار السلبية المؤلمة *

*التي ُتحدثه نجاسة الخطية في الانسان ... نتيجة الحرية المُطلقة *

*فالحرية قد تقود الانسان الى فعل وإستحلال النجاسة كالحيوان *

*فالله أعطاكِ عقلاً ليُميِّزك عن الحيوان وتكوني أكرم منه *

*لا لكي ُتنكريه وأفضاله عليكِ*






*الله لازال يُحبك .... :11: .... :36_3_21:.... :11: ... فلماذا ترفضي حُبه *​ 

*.*​


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2009)

الاخت ملحدة, هل ستعطينا هذا النص المعزوم ام ستستشهدين بجملة (فهمتيها خطأ) من موقع يهودي؟

يا ريت يكون حوارك بدليل ومصدر.. لا بكلام (مفهوم بالمقلوب) من صفحات مواقع..


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 فبراير 2009)

> ردودكم لا تستحق الرد حتى
> 
> تنسخون ايات تمت ترجمتها على مزاج من ترجموها
> 
> ...



اين دليلك ياصاحبة العقل والمنطق أن نص العهد الجديد مكتوب بالعبريه؟؟

أظن من المنطق ياصاحبة المنطق أنك اذا اردت أن تناقشينا وتجادلينا فمن عقيدتنا وكتبنا المقدسه وليس مواقع وهميه

من يدعي عليه البينه


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (26 فبراير 2009)

كنت اظن ان الملحدين منصفين..
.لكن بصراحة عندما ناقشتهم على الانترنت..وجدتهم لا يختلفون عن اي شخص يرفض الحق

فهم يكذبون ولا يدققون بالمعلومات..و عندما نصحح غلطهم لا يعترفون بانهم على غلط..
بل تجدهم مصرين..و يغيرون الموضوع


للاسف غيرت فكري عنهم..كنت اظنهم منصفين منطقيين و عاقلين..كنت اظنهم يبحثون عن حق و دلائل


انظر الى هذه الملحدة..

ترجمنا النص و اتيناها بدلائل كثيرة و غير محدودة عن ان المسيح لم يقل هذا

لا و بل سالناها اين المسيح قال انه ليس الله في الكتاب المقدس..
و لم تجب بأي شي سوى بانها مصرة على ان المسيح قال هذا في الكتاب المقدس...
طيب يا اختي وين؟ هاتي بالاصحاح و العدد...
و اتحداك ان وجدتي بالكتاب المقدس المسيح يقول انه ليس الله 

و عندما اتوا الاخوة المحترمين النص بالعبرية..وجدنا انه موقع تبشيري..لم ينفي الوهية المسيح

و الاخت اختفت...و تبقى مصرة على رايها و ستلف و تدور





مع الاسف...غيرت نظرتي تماما عنكم يا اهل المنطق و العقل!!


ربي يهديكم

سلام المسيح


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 فبراير 2009)

اخت ملحدة لحد الان ما جابت الشاهد النص الي تدعي انه موجود بالانجيل

وايضا ترجمي هذه 

בבשורת יוחנן 1:1 נאמר "*והדבר היה עם האלוהים*." גם בבשורת יוחנן 1:14 נאמר "*הדבר נהיה בשר*."


----------



## christianbible5 (25 مارس 2009)

> فأنتم تتبعون شيئا لم يوجد ولن يكون
> عليكم بالتفكير مرة ثانيه
> هل الله حقا موجود؟



سلام للجميع,
أختي ملحدة, نعم الله موجود حقاً وبالمناسبة أعظم عظماء تاريخ الالحاد يتجهون الى الله في هذه الايام, لست أنا المتدعي انما كتبكم وتاريخكم.
لن أطيل عليك انما أحب أن أريك الله من خلال علمكم وفكركم الحر وليس من خلال الكتاب المقدس بعد ردك على رسالتي هذه, ان كان هذا القسم لا يسمح بمناقشة هذا الموضوع أطلب من الاخوة المشرفين رجاء محبة تحويله للقسم المختص راجياً الأخت ملحدة بالرد حالما تستلم رسالتي.
الرب يبارككم.


----------

